# [SOLVED] /dev/sda* has disapeared

## ferreirafm

Hi there, 

After a full emerge update, the /dev/sda* devices has disappeared. 

Everything seems to be ok, except that I can't mount my pendrive. 

Is there something to do with the evdev??

Any clues are appreciated.

Here goes the USB stuff 

```
externo ferreirafm # lspci -v | grep USB

00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB Controller #1 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:1f.4 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB Controller #1 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

externo ferreirafm # dmesg | grep USB

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

USB Mass Storage support registered.

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

externo ferreirafm # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

The emerge info is as follows:

```
ferreirafm@externo ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_1500MHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 14 Apr 2010 21:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.5.4-r4, 2.6.4-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0_beta1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3-r1, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.2, 4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests collision-protect distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pt_BR en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread emacs embedded emboss encode ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gcj gdbm ggc gif gimp gpm gtk gzip hal iconv imagemagick ipv6 java java5 jpeg kde kpathsea latex midi mng modules motif mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nss nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection reiserfs samba session spell spl sql ssl svg sysfs tar tcpd tetex tiff tk truetype type1 unicode vorbis webkit win32codecs x86 xorg zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pt_BR en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Last edited by ferreirafm on Fri Apr 30, 2010 1:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pilla

Have you checked if all your configuration files are ok with dispatch-conf?

----------

## ferreirafm

pilla,

Thanks for helping. I've run the dispatch-conf, but haven't got any update to configuration files.

This problem seems to be something to evdev. 

Is there anything else I can do?  

ferreirafm

----------

## Mardok45

I'm having the same problem.

I'm using Gentoo on a PPC G4 and mac-fdisk can't find my hard drive even though it boots perfectly fine and I can read/write to the drive and if I boot off a CD, it detects the drive.

I don't think I've had this problem before (I've only had it for a couple weeks and never bothered to look at mac-fdisk), so I guess a configuration is wrong somewhere.

Does anyone know what's wrong?

----------

## pilla

Could you post some context from the logs near the USB messages? I would be looking for  something like SCSI messages, because SCSI emulation is used for USB mass storage devices.

----------

## Bartek Majka

If the only problem are missing device files, then creating them manually as root should fix it:

```

mknod -m 660 /dev/sda b 0 1

for i in {1..10}; do mknod -m 660 /dev/sda$i b $i 1; done

chown :disk /dev/sda*

```

----------

## Ant P.

Wow, all this time I had no idea bash had a built in ".." thing. I've been using `seq` for no reason for years!

----------

## 8mihi

I had this problem as well when I last updated this past Mon-Tues. After my emerge, suddenly, none of my removable drive hardware was available via Thunar (I use XFCE currently, for my WM/DE). I did a quick Google search on the error I was getting, which unfortunately I didn't capture in a screenshot, but the error mentioned something about 'Policy', yes, no, etc. (it was actually an error message Gtk dialog which XFCE/Thunar was displaying when I would try to right-click, mount any rem drive).

Per a Google post I found (I'll see if I can hunt it down in a moment) , I ended up editing (appending) /etc/PolicyKit/PolicyKit.conf with:

```
<match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable">

  <match user="username">

    <return result="yes"/>

  </match>

</match>

<match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-fixed">

  <match user="username">

    <return result="yes"/>

  </match>

</match>

```

Of course, put your real username in the code where I have the word 'username' shown above. I guess for multiple users, you'd put a stanza for each user / each hardware type. I made this edit, and my rem drives happily/magically started mounting, no service restarts, no reboots, no other daemon restarts of any kind.

Funny, right after my emerge and when I noticed rem drives weren't mounting, I did hit the forums immediately thinking: "wait, did the devs just bork auto USB mounting for everyone?!"  :Wink:  - wasn't there a udev/hald update in the last batch from ths past week/weekend? - and to my surprise, well at least back on Monday, nary a peep from anyone about it (that I saw, but again, 'Forum Search'...need I say more?  :Wink: . I also checked for any eselect news items about it, but (unless I overlooked it) saw nothing about it. So off to the Goog I went, found this post (from 1998, I think) about PolicyKit (I had typed the exact error in Google). 

Anyway, this worked for me, may for you. It was my first experience in touching PolicyKit, so I've more to learn about that (and freedesktop stuff in general).

----------

## mattwood2000

I also had the same problem with my D610 (ICH 82801).  I just did an update and it looks like a new udev was released and all is back to normal.  I also was missing the I2C 82801 driver in my kernel so either of these could have fixed it, but I'm leaning towards the udev update.

-Matt.

----------

## ferreirafm

Update udev didn't help anything. The problem has been solved following the instructions of Bartek Majka. 

```
> equery list udev

[ Searching for package 'udev' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] sys-fs/udev-149 (0)
```

All the Best.

ferreirafm

----------

